# UFC 216



## Steve (Oct 7, 2017)

demetrious Johnson is on another level.   Never seen a suplex to armbar before.   That was amazing, and his scrambling is nuts.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 8, 2017)

He honestly looked like a 12 year old beating up/practicing moves on his little 8 year old brother(although obviously at a much much much higher level lol)

What the man needs is a real opponent. Cody or TJ. Even Cruz. He is never going to get the respect he (deeply) deserves until that happens.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

He's easily the best ever. All these people whining about him moving up or fighting dillashaw? Why should he. There's weight classes for a reason he knows he's to small to fight at a higher weight and dillashaw doesn't deserve a fight with him


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

Martial D said:


> He honestly looked like a 12 year old beating up/practicing moves on his little 8 year old brother(although obviously at a much much much higher level lol)
> 
> What the man needs is a real opponent. Cody or TJ. Even Cruz. He is never going to get the respect he (deeply) deserves until that happens.


Doubt he cares about what a bunch of casuals who've only seen a couple of mcgregor fights think. Everyone who understands fighting can see how good he is


----------



## Martial D (Oct 8, 2017)

I doubt he does either. But I'm sure he does care about getting paid, as he has expressed such before. People that aren't casuals and have seen more than a couple mcgreggor fights understand you have to generate interest to generate numbers.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I doubt he does either. But I'm sure he does care about getting paid, as he has expressed such before. People that aren't casuals and have seen more than a couple mcgreggor fights understand you have to generate interest to generate numbers.


He just made a good 50k bonus so he's all good for money


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Doubt he cares about what a bunch of casuals who've only seen a couple of mcgregor fights think. Everyone who understands fighting can see how good he is



Yet he doesn't pull big ppv numbers.

Sadly that is the nature of the beast. 

If he wants the bigger paydays he probably is gonna have to go up in the weight classes to generate a big fight and payday.

And it's pulling casual fans that generate big ppv numbers so you can't just disregard them.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Yet he doesn't pull big ppv numbers.
> 
> Sadly that is the nature of the beast.
> 
> ...


He doesn't have to do anything he's the champ if people want to fight him they have to go down and fight him. Again that's the point of weight classes he's not big enough for the weight class above he knows it. It's dumb for him to go up. Heck he was a top contender in a weight class he was to small for and gave the champion a damm good fight when he was only training part time.

Also let's see if mcgregor actually will defend his title for the first time ever or if he comes up with a bunch of excuses not to fight ferguson and only defends against diaz (my money's on the second option)


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> He doesn't have to do anything he's the champ if people want to fight him they have to go down and fight him. Again that's the point of weight classes he's not big enough for the weight class above he knows it. It's dumb for him to go up. Heck he was a top contender in a weight class he was to small for and gave the champion a damm good fight when he was only training part time.
> 
> Also let's see if mcgregor actually will defend his title for the first time ever or if he comes up with a bunch of excuses not to fight ferguson and only defends against diaz (my money's on the second option)



Belts are great but again *if* he wants the big payday he is probably going to have to take some chances and move up to find some big fights and paydays.

It's the nature of the beast and you better make your money while you can.

Say what you want about Mcgegor but as a professional he has managed his career almost perfectly.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Belts are great but again *if* he wants the big payday he is probably going to have to take some chances and move up to find some big fights and paydays.
> 
> It's the nature of the beast and you better make your money while you can.
> 
> Say what you want about Mcgegor but as a professional he has managed his career almost perfectly.


Like I said he's the greatest of all time people should be challenging him and moving down to fight him. He has nothing to prove. He just make over 50k for that one fight he cares about his career not the money. He's made good money.

Yeah of course he has he's avoided all the top contenders and only beat 2 top 10 fighters and got a lot of people believing he's a god. But I don't care how money he makes i care about what he does in the cage. Once he beats someone like frankie Edgar or tony ferguson or any of those guys then I'll start buying into the hype


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2017)

I predict that now that he has the record, he will be more willing to move up or to a catch weight to fight dilleshaw or someone else.   

His technique is so tight, it’s just fun to watch.  Everything he does is technical.


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Belts are great but again *if* he wants the big payday he is probably going to have to take some chances and move up to find some big fights and paydays.
> 
> It's the nature of the beast and you better make your money while you can.
> 
> Say what you want about Mcgegor but as a professional he has managed his career almost perfectly.


From a money and marketing perspective, absolutely made his fortune.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

Steve said:


> From a money and marketing perspective, absolutely made his fortune.


Yep money wise he's done great but actual fight fans who care about the fighting and actually know mma will only see him as the guy who didnt defend 2 titles he won. Because I still don't believe he will defend he'll say he is for a while to keep his name out then retire and claim to be the undefeated champion. I think ferguson beats him easily same with holloway. I know mcgregor beat him but only by decision and he's gotten way better since then. Same with Edgar he's a beast who can take a beating and just keep going. I'd say that fight would go just like the Maynard fights. He takes a beating early survives the first round then starts to pick him apart with his pace and wrestling for the rest of the fight.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

I just don't get the idiots who call him boring. He's had 27 wins, 5 by knockout 11 by submission and 11 by decision. So he's had 16 finishes and 11 decisions so he finishes more than he goes the distance and since he's won the title he's finished 7 out of 12 fights and overall In the ufc he's won 2 fight of the nights, 4 performances of the night, 1 submission of the night and 1 knockout of the night and has the 3rd most finishes in championship fights more than both rousey and jones and second only to matt Hughes and Anderson silva. He's probably the most exciting and well rounded fighter in the sport


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

Also just seen this....seriously someone needs to fire that idiot dana white quick...

In lashing out at Jason Aldean, Dana White manages to screw up an otherwise perfect night


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Like I said he's the greatest of all time people should be challenging him and moving down to fight him. He has nothing to prove. He just make over 50k for that one fight he cares about his career not the money. He's made good money.
> 
> Yeah of course he has he's avoided all the top contenders and only beat 2 top 10 fighters and got a lot of people believing he's a god. But I don't care how money he makes i care about what he does in the cage. Once he beats someone like frankie Edgar or tony ferguson or any of those guys then I'll start buying into the hype


"Should be" doesn't always equal "is". And $50K isn't a very big payday, once you account for fees, agents, trainers, etc. It's certainly not retirement money in a sport (like most) where most professionals' best earning years are in their late 20's and early 30's.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> "Should be" doesn't always equal "is". And $50K isn't a very big payday, once you account for fees, agents, trainers, etc. It's certainly not retirement money in a sport (like most) where most professionals' best earning years are in their late 20's and early 30's.


He didnt just make 50k he got that as a bonus


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> He didnt just make 50k he got that as a bonus


Yes, and I'm pointing out it's not as if that turned into $50K in his bank account. I didn't look to see his entire payout, but there's a reason people have mentioned that he may want to make more money. A professional fighter's payout covers a lot more than just his personal paycheck.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Yes, and I'm pointing out it's not as if that turned into $50K in his bank account. I didn't look to see his entire payout, but there's a reason people have mentioned that he may want to make more money. A professional fighter's payout covers a lot more than just his personal paycheck.


370 k plus he's got a good amount of money coming in from other stuff he does and money he's saved from prior fights so he's not desperate for money he's said in the past money isn't a huge motivator for him


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Like I said he's the greatest of all time people should be challenging him and moving down to fight him. He has nothing to prove.



Not disputing that.  He is unbelievable but for what ever reason. It is not translating to big numbers and there isn't anyone in that division to generate a big fight.

Who can come down to that weight and make a big fight?

And like Steve said i bet that it won't be too long before he starts looking to get paid and some big money fights.  You only have so long to make your money.



MA_Student said:


> But I don't care how money he makes i care about what he does in the cage. Once he beats someone like frankie Edgar or tony ferguson or any of those guys then I'll start buying into the hype



I dunno I think wins over Alvarez, Diaz, Aldo, and Holloway are impressive.

GOAT.....no, but much more than just hype.  Dude is talented and a helluva fighter.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> 370 k plus he's got a good amount of money coming in from other stuff he does and money he's saved from prior fights so he's not desperate for money he's said in the past money isn't a huge motivator for him



Wonder how much of that he nets after expenses and taxes.  Just curious.


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like DJ received $500k plus PPV points, and the bonus.  

Johnson Will (Finally) Earn PPV Points For UFC 216

According to this, payout was $370k flat. 

UFC 216 Results: Full Fighter Salaries


----------



## Martial D (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Wonder how much of that he nets after expenses and taxes.  Just curious.


Considering who he is, what he does and how he has done it, he could be pulling millions per fight like some others do, but he is fighting in a very weak division, dominating all of his opponents as if they were children. Ultimately you're only as good as the competition you've beaten in a sports environment.

When's the last time MM fought someone that we weren't sure he'd beat?

The Vegas odds had him at -1200 for this one. Those aren't competitive odds.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

But I wonder what % the fighter ends up with in the end after paying taxes, agent, and training expenses.


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Considering who he is, what he does and how he has done it, he could be pulling millions per fight like some others do, but he is fighting in a very weak division, dominating all of his opponents as if they were children. Ultimately you're only as good as the competition you've beaten in a sports environment.
> 
> When's the last time MM fought someone that we weren't sure he'd beat?
> 
> The Vegas odds had him at -1200 for this one. Those aren't competitive odds.


It will be interesting how he looks against dilleshaw or someone else from the bantamweight division.


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> But I wonder what % the fighter ends up with in the end after paying taxes, agent, and training expenses.


Depends on how good his accountant is. In part, at least.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Not disputing that.  He is unbelievable but for what ever reason. It is not translating to big numbers and there isn't anyone in that division to generate a big fight.
> 
> Who can come down to that weight and make a big fight?
> 
> ...


Diaz isn't impressive at all his biggest win was mcgregor before that fight he was basically at journeyman status


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Diaz isn't impressive at all his biggest win was mcgregor before that fight he was basically at journeyman status



He might be a journeyman but Diaz is tough as nails and is not a bad loss and he is a good win.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

Have to say as well fair play to Walt Harris stepping up on 4 hours notice to fight werdum. Yeah he lost quick but hey he took the chance respect for that


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Have to say as well fair play to Walt Harris stepping up on 4 hours notice to fight werdum. Yeah he lost quick but hey he took the chance respect for that



Agree.  Should be rewarded by UFC and Dana.


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Diaz isn't impressive at all his biggest win was mcgregor before that fight he was basically at journeyman status



Say what?


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> He might be a journeyman but Diaz is tough as nails and is not a bad loss and he is a good win.


The only reason he got that fight was mcgregor hand picked him as am easy fight after RDA pulled out loads of higher ranked guys wanted to fight him but he picked diaz for an easy win


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

We will agree to disagree about McGregor then.  I think he is a helluva fighter.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

@MA_Student

You disagree on agreeing to disagree.....does that mean you agree?


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2017)

Why would they let a guy with a visible staph infection fight?  That still doesn’t compute.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 9, 2017)

Steve said:


> Why would they let a guy with a visible staph infection fight?  That still doesn’t compute.


Lee hide it, he only disclosed it after the fight because he afraid his fight would be scrapped.
And thank god it was the last fight, i can't imagine if it was the first fight, and the fighters who used the cage didn't shower properly afterward.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Martial D (Oct 9, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> Lee hide it, he only disclosed it after the fight because he afraid his fight would be scrapped.
> And thank god it was the last fight, i can't imagine if it was the first fight, and the fighters who used the cage didn't shower properly afterward.
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk



Hid it? It was clearly visible. Rogan was commenting on it during the fight.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 9, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Hid it? It was clearly visible. Rogan was commenting on it during the fight.


Well in the fight he couldn't, but in an post fight interview he said he tried to hide it pre fight from ufc doctor.
With hoping that in fight, the doctor would have had difficulties stopping the fight to inspect, like exactly what happened.
Also when watching we might only speculate, because it might just a result of past staph infection that had been healed (just look at lawal).

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------

